Is there a better browser than Firefox? - YuryGv
======
araxhiel
Well, as a Firefox user, I surely could sound very biased, but as for my main
browser FF is still the best.

Surely there are great options, depending your needs, for example Ungoogled
Chromium or Brave Browser, if you're looking for something that gives a
Chrome-like experience, but without all the data gathering from Google
(Ungoogled Chromium) or with some privacy-minded features already integrated
(Brave).

There's also Waterfox, which is a Firefox fork (I can be wrong with this
description! But that is how I understand it) that is still compatible with
the old addons (XUL). There's also another project on GitLab named LibreWolf
that it will be (or already is) a Firefox fork that (based on the Librefox
project), in a similar fashion to Ungoogled Chromium), it has removed several
mozilla-only features such as the integrated telemetry, and I think that also
the "studies" feature. It also attempts to integrate some privacy-minded
features in a similar way that Brave browser do. As the last time that I
checked the project, they already have created some builds for Linux. I'm not
quite sure if they have started to work on OSx/Windows builds.

I don't know which are your parameters to determine which browser could be
better than Firefox, but it could help to take a look at those (and perhaps
other) projects, use them for a while, and see which of them suits better for
you.

Links:

Ungoogled Chromium: [https://github.com/Eloston/ungoogled-
chromium](https://github.com/Eloston/ungoogled-chromium)

Brave Browser: [https://brave.com/](https://brave.com/)

Waterfox: [https://www.waterfox.net/](https://www.waterfox.net/)

LibreWolf: [https://gitlab.com/librewolf-
community](https://gitlab.com/librewolf-community)

Kind regards.

------
thrower123
Yeah, Chrome/Chromium.

------
paktek123
Brave

------
probinso
Lynx

------
znpy
No.

------
ndok_88
Try opera

------
YuryGv
I use it for a long time. Maybe there is a better alternative

